
NASA to pay more for less cargo delivery to the space station - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/04/nasa-to-pay-more-for-less-cargo-delivery-to-the-space-station/
======
devy
> This suggests the company either under-bid on the first round of supply
> contracts or failed to achieve some of the cost savings it had hoped to
> achieve.

What a let-down.

